# help- how to decorate with flowers



## Corndoggy (Apr 22, 2020)

so i just got a nook miles to decorate with flowers and its a x5, but i honestly dont know how to do it. i have moved and replanted flowers, and then ive just planted a new set of seeds, neither of which worked. do any of you guys have any ideas, thanks.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

I usually get this pre update, and just dropping 5 flowers on the ground has always worked.


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 22, 2020)

Decorating with flowers should be when you plant them from the seed bags I’m not sure what to do if it didn’t count them


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 22, 2020)

I use them as fences before the new update. I think I might still continue to do so since it kinda fits with the decoration and such.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 22, 2020)

I've never had this Miles+ task. I've had plant seeds though.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Apr 23, 2020)

Is this a nature day goal? Maybe try placing picked flowers (like in the vase)?


----------



## IluvKetchup (Apr 23, 2020)

Pick flowers and “place” them on tables. They automatically go into a vase


----------



## Clock (Apr 23, 2020)

I placed the (floating thing plant) on the floor and it worked for me. I guess its probably plant type of items that can also count.


----------



## Ganon84 (Apr 23, 2020)

A tulip wreath on your door just worked for me


----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks everyone, i forgot to check this before the day reset but now i know what to do for next time


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 23, 2020)

Other than the above suggestions are you sure it wasn't the new Nature Day task of planting shrubs not flowers? Just to eliminate all suggestions!!


----------

